# new lightning



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

got my 250w metalhalide yesterday and im so freeking happy!!








now to the question, will i be able to keep Microsorum pteropus and Vesicularia dubyana if the tank is a 120 gallon tank? will the light be enought?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Thats enough MORE than enough light for both plants, they should grow like mad in there. You might want to consider getting some kind of Hygrophilia in there, if you've got a lot of nutrients in a tank with halides, you'll have a ton of alage without something to suck up the nutrients. I'd throw some Glossostigma right under that halide, that'd be ownage.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

thanks for the tip man








ill try to add some kind of fast growing plant


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello
i also thinks thats enough
post a pic of your new SUN


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

ill post a pic when the lamp is up and shinning


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

not to burst your bubble, but metal halide bulbs only will sufficently light 1' in either dirrection, so for a 6' tank, you would need 3 bulbs. but you can always contain the plants to the section of the tank dirrectly under the bulb. but anyways, if the plants are under the bulb, they will flourish.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

why are so you mean? bastard, distroying for me when im so happy...

nah just kidding :rasp: i know that so i placed my lamp around 10 inches above the water to make the light spread a bit more, ill post pics later on today if i got the time


----------



## spreerider (Jul 15, 2004)

mh lights will light an area in proportion to the angles of the reflector, with a large reflector you can light a much larger area without loosing too much of the intensity, where i work we make mh lights to light up fish farms and believe me 2 400w bulbs can light up a 30' X30' pen easy


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

#1


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

#2


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

#3 this is the home made "lamp holder"
and as you can see the plants hasnt fully recovered from my old weak lights
hopefully they will recover and grow


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Haha, bright lights and your P's are no where to be found! Look at them there in the dark corner









Are they like that all the time now?


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

they will soon get used to it, have kept them with bright lights before so dont worry about them, and btw ill probably swtich them in for cash this weekend and buy discus


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

p's to discus? to each his own...


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

compton ass steve said:


> p's to discus? to each his own...
> [snapback]854136[/snapback]​


what do you mean? i wont be keeping them together


----------

